

Envolve's (YCS11) first year: surviving arson attacks and a 7.0 earthquake - anandkulkarni
https://www.envolve.com/blog/2011/01/were-glad-2010-is-over-hello-2011/

======
mayop100
Here we just posted our 2011 story and Anand shares our 2010 one. I guess it
is a little more out-of-the-ordinary : )

~~~
anandkulkarni
Just shows how far you came before making it to YC! Makes your stunning
success in 2011 all the sweeter.

------
devongall
This story blew my mind. Love the perseverance!

